# New Hand Saw



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ran across this one...need opinions.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=62708&cat=1,42884








 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd hold out for the six blade saw.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

They come out with the best tools "this time of year" don't they?


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

jstange2 said:


> They come out with the best tools "this time of year" don't they?


:laughing::laughing:

What was it last year? A saw that cut a dovetail in three strokes or something like that?

Yes Cabman, I think you need one of these.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

Cabby...I would want to see a video first.
Kinda high priced to take a chance on.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Ran across this one...need opinions.
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=62708&cat=1,42884
> 
> 
> ...


I have there regular Dovetail Saw and love it. This however seems to take you from a Benz to a Lamborghini. Defiantly going to give this a test drive. Thanks Chris


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

You know in 100 years this will be one of those rare and hard to find crackpot ideas that will be selling for all kinds of cash between collectors


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thats a whee bit pricy for me. cool saw tho


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

April Fools??

It's a joke right?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> April Fools??
> 
> It's a joke right?


No today's the 2nd its Real


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Wrangler said:


> April Fools??
> 
> It's a joke right?


Would I really do that to you guys?
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=62710&cat=









 





 
.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Would I really do that to you guys?
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=62710&cat=
> 
> 
> ...


I read the additional information. I knew these folks were creative. I didn't know about the sence of humor!!


----------

